# Stoke Damerel High School For Girls, Plymouth, March 2017



## HughieD (Apr 1, 2017)

*1. The History*
The School was founded in August 1926. The Plymouth LEA transferred the girls from Regent Street Central School to join the girls at Keppel Place Central School while the boys combined to create Sutton Secondary School for Boys in the Regent Street building. When the School opened in the September that year there were 350 pupils. Headmistress Miss E. Bence was supported by 19 full-time staff and two visiting teachers. There was an official inspection by the Board of Education in 1928 and then seven years later it was elevated to the status of a High School in 1935. The school closed in 1986 and has been empty since. It become a known magnet for rough sleepers and drug users. Since closing down and falling into disrepair, the building has been used by mobile phone companies to erect their masts which explains the recent increase in security at the former school.

*2. The Explore:*
Again another externals-only report from Plymouth as the place is pretty much sealed and bar being spider-man or having a ladder – you aren’t going to get in. The reports on the school dried up in 2012 when the mobile phone companies leased the place and secured it. That said, an interesting building and enough externals to merit a mini-report. From what I’ve seen of the older reports it does look interesting inside the school.
*
3. The Pictures:*


img9270 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9269 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9268 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9267 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9266 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9265 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9264 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9263 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9262 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9261 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9272 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## jsp77 (Apr 1, 2017)

looks an amazing place Hughie, great photos I'm not sure about ladders, did you not try the cherry picker?


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 1, 2017)

Nice photos Hughie, a shame you couldn't get inside. If the building looks grand outside then I wonder what it looks like inside.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 2, 2017)

jsp77 said:


> looks an amazing place Hughie, great photos I'm not sure about ladders, did you not try the cherry picker?



Ha ha...couldn't even get to the Cherry Picker plus it looked a tad rusty!



Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nice photos Hughie, a shame you couldn't get inside. If the building looks grand outside then I wonder what it looks like inside.



Cheers Hugh. Think it's pretty untouched inside. Saw a report with internals on the other site and it looked pretty good.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Apr 2, 2017)

Looks a lovely building HD...and I was going to say exactly the same a jsp about the cherry picker

Good job we weren't there with you or I'm sure we would have been trouble lol


----------



## HughieD (Apr 2, 2017)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Looks a lovely building HD...and I was going to say exactly the same a jsp about the cherry picker
> 
> Good job we weren't there with you or I'm sure we would have been trouble lol



Ha ha...you deffo would have been. Looked in on on 3 sides and bang in the middle of a residential area.


----------



## freeclimb (May 5, 2017)

Good work for an externals only mooch. One of my friends lives opposite and I check every possible entrance evertime, one day someone will forget to lock a door!


----------



## smiler (May 5, 2017)

Had a nose here a few years ago, got nabbed by Secca, the nasty sort, bar steward wanted me memory card, you got some lovely pics of the place, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (May 5, 2017)

freeclimb said:


> Good work for an externals only mooch. One of my friends lives opposite and I check every possible entrance evertime, one day someone will forget to lock a door!



Cheers mate. Sealed tight when I went
Plus it's location bang in the middle of a busy residential area didn't help!



smiler said:


> Had a nose here a few years ago, got nabbed by Secca, the nasty sort, bar steward wanted me memory card, you got some lovely pics of the place, Nicely Done, Thanks



Unlucky mate. You actually got in?


----------



## smiler (May 5, 2017)

HughieD said:


> Cheers mate. Sealed tight when I went
> Plus it's location bang in the middle of a busy residential area didn't help!
> 
> 
> ...



No, got busted within five minutes of arrival,


----------

